# How long can a Betta go without breathing from the surface??



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I ask this because my male is freaking me out. Ever since the biggest leaf on his Lilly plant died a few weeks ago, he's taken up hiding and getting stuck behind his filter. Literally stuck, I have to move the filter so that he can get out, and get air. Then, he swims directly back behind it and wedges himself right back in. :BIGangry: I did have a 3 hour commute, so I wasn't home most of the time, and as soon as I'd come home, I'd get him unstuck, he'd dart to the surface a few times, gulp some air, then squeeze himself back in. I have no idea how long he was there when I got home. I'm leaving in a few weeks to go on a weekend trip with my grandmother and I know my hubby will forget to check on him. I know he wouldn't last the whole weekend, but how long can he last without surface air? And what can I do to stop this? The closest pet store is 4 hours away, so I can't just run out and get some new things for him to hide in. The leaf that died was perfectly positioned in front of the suction cup on his heater, so he could hide behind the leaf and rest on the suction cup. He still has plenty of other places to hide, but NOOOOoooo, he wants to hide in the one spot that could kill him!!! Grrr!!!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I do not know the answer to your question, but why don't you just remove the filter from the tank? None of my tanks have filters, and all my fish (well, excluding my rescue who I brought home sick) are healthy.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I've thought about it, but I'm worried I'd have to start my cycle all over again, I've got a sponge filter in there.


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

sainthogan said:


> I've thought about it, but I'm worried I'd have to start my cycle all over again, I've got a sponge filter in there.


You could just take out the filter when you leave, so that your husband doesn't need to worry about it, and then put it back in when you get back. How big is the tank? ;-)


----------



## Lindsaypez (May 29, 2013)

I've wondered this myself, and hope someone answers! A few days ago my fish was very sick; laying at the bottom of the tank and struggling to swim to the top to breathe. I was convinced he was going to drown since he surfaced so sporadically. But he magically got better and the lack of breathing didn't hurt him. I'm not sure how long he went without breathing and I wish I paid better attention for you! If I were you, I would just remove the filter for the weekend you're gone (Unless somebody here has a better answer for you!) despite the possible messing up of your cycling...


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

My tank is 5 gallons.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wonder if he would keep doing it if you moved the filter to the other side of the tank.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I wonder if he would keep doing it if you moved the filter to the other side of the tank.


I thought about that, but I've got one of those tank lids that has specially sized cutouts for certain things. The lid doesn't fit with the filter on the other side. I tried turning the lid upside down and it leaves huge gaps between the lid and the tank, and I don't want to risk him jumping out without a lid.


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

sainthogan said:


> My tank is 5 gallons.


You could probably just ditch the filter, but you'll have to start doing 100% water changes every couple weeks.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Can you get one of those hammock leaves or another plant or decor item and put it where the dead lily leaf was? That way he'd be happy and you wouldn't be stressed.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

BettaFran said:


> Can you get one of those hammock leaves or another plant or decor item and put it where the dead lily leaf was? That way he'd be happy and you wouldn't be stressed.


I could, but there is no pet store anywhere near here and it will take about 2 weeks for me to get one off the internet. Yes, I pretty much live in the middle of nowhere if you consider a tourist ski town in the middle of the mountains the boonies.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

BlueBettaSplendensLover said:


> You could probably just ditch the filter, but you'll have to start doing 100% water changes every couple weeks.


I have too many live plants in the tank, 100% water changes wouldn't be so good for them.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I am planning on getting him a hammock. But since it will be a while, I think for now, I will take the filter out when I leave town, and then since I will be near a pet store then, I will buy the hammock and put it in place when I get back. Hopefully, some more of his Lilly plant will grow back and offer more suitable hiding places. In the meantime, I will just keep a close eye on him.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Can you put something behind the filter, so it fills up the space? Maybe wedge a sponge or something behind it?


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

I would worry about removing the filter. That's a lot of bacteria lost at one time. It would possibly be like starting all over. 
What about this? Can you get one of those suction cup hooks, that are all plastic and that you press in then lock in place by pulling hook down? You can get them from a department store. If you put it with the base of the hook facing up, like an upside down u, and put it where the leaf was maybe that would be enough for him to rest on? (Just be sure to file off any rough edges before putting in tank).


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

BettaFran said:


> I would worry about removing the filter. That's a lot of bacteria lost at one time. It would possibly be like starting all over.
> What about this? Can you get one of those suction cup hooks, that are all plastic and that you press in then lock in place by pulling hook down? You can get them from a department store. If you put it with the base of the hook facing up, like an upside down u, and put it where the leaf was maybe that would be enough for him to rest on? (Just be sure to file off any rough edges before putting in tank).


Yeah, that occurred to me after I wrote my post. I'll see what I can do. He can still sit in the place where the leaf was, there's just no leaf in front of it to hide him anymore. I've had more trouble keeping plants alive in his tank. Yet, in his tank neighbor's tank, her plants are flourishing like crazy. Same exact set up in both tanks, the only difference is she doesn't suffer from chronic constipation like he does.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

You could maybe make a "leaf" out of some black plastic trash bag and attach that to the plastic hook. Both should be ok for shirt period of time. Anyway, hope something feasible works out for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

And so it turns out the sneaky little guy could get out from behind the filter all along and was just giving me a heart attack for fun. Figures. At least now I know he'll be ok when I leave in a few weeks.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

These crazy fish of ours! And the things we do for them! Gotta wonder who's in control, eh? Glad you discovered his little game. Now go and enjoy your time away free from worries


----------

